
Ask HN: Anyone have experience implementing an inventory system? - autocratik
Open to ideas. I can code functions into Google Sheets easily.<p>I’m thinking of using QR codes as barcodes. My main question is how can I have the scan of a code communicate with the spreadsheet?
Ideally with no hardware other than a phone and no added apps.
======
edoceo
This is exactly what [http://OpenTHC.com/](http://OpenTHC.com/) does. I built
it. QR is great and it scans faster than barcode and is more resilient to
smudge (and sun damage).

You can open scans with zxing links on a webpage but you'll likely want an app
- cause the performance will be better.

